# ANTHROCON 2010 - and a rideshare question



## Zanner (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, slap me for using caps later please?  I decided to just start a thread for ac discussion, plus ask my main question:

Is anyone coming (driving!) from, like northern New England (VT/NH) or northeastern NY? I am looking to rideshare with anyone from that area, and will provide a good share of the gas money. this would be leaving on thursday or wendsday (preferrable really early on the latter or really late on the former) and coming back Monday morning? I tend to be sort of quiet, organised and semi-shy. I would be bringing a normal-sized pack and my laptop backpack. Also, if this would work and we confim anything, i would like to get to know whoever i'd be riding with a bit beforehand.
Personal infor can be found on my fa page - http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zanner/

Anyway - AC! Discussion?


----------



## Origamigryphon (Mar 15, 2010)

Whether or not I can get to AC is still up in the air, considering I'm sitting down in Haiti on a deployment at the moment. BUT HOPEFULLY they'll let me go home early to join in my yearly highlight and pilgrimage. <3


----------



## JDFox (Mar 17, 2010)

If I was going I'd love to give you a ride...however considering I don't have a job with any vacation time...god damn it.  That's not possible this year, but maybe in 2011 when I actually have a fursuit.

I've got myself a quad cab truck, so I've got plenty of room...for AC 2011...damn it!


----------



## DragoonHowl (Mar 18, 2010)

haha i need a ride too but coming from the other way ^_^ upper ohio but I might be able to get a place to stay for free seeing as i got a lot of family out that way but it would just be for me and who ever could give me a ride and maybe one more because trying to ask for too many people to stay would most likely get a no haha and i wouldnt want to impose on my relatives that i dont see a lot; but yeah anyways I really want to go it seems like so much fun and it would be my first time going to a fur con haha ^_^


----------

